# Questions to ask your Potential Breeder



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

In this thread I would like everyone to give their two cents on what questions a new puppy buyer should ask their breeder. There are a lot of backyard breeders out there, and it might only get worse. So to help people out, 
lets make a list of things a good breeder does before AND after the sale. Their might be some repetative info in another thread I just started but thats ok! 

I think we need to help everyone become more educated.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Temperment was a big thing to me....it was amazing how different each puppy was when we went to see them and the breeder described them so well. Ollie has lived up to his "soft" description and he is 5 months now. He is gentle as can be but def still a puppy!

Also find out the parents when you call and you can google them and also check for the testing as mentioned.

I was green when we got Ollie - I was very lucky!!

Catherine


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

I'll go ahead and repeat my reply on this thread as well...

Verify that the breeder is health testing, please don't take their word for it. Test results can be verified on the CERF, OFA and CHIC websites.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Health testing?
Can I come see the puppy/parents?
Is there any buyback clause? (I will buy my puppies back no questions asked for a full year)
Where are they raised?
Can you call the breeder at any time with any questions? (I am saddened by the number of people I hear about that have no relationship with their breeder)
ask for refrences


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

A good breeder ask's questions to the puppy buyer also.

A good breeder will deworm, give first or second shots, depending on when they allow the puppies to leave their new home.

A good breeder won't allow the puppies to leave for their new home until they are at a minimum, and I mean a mimimum of 8 weeks old.

A good breeder will either replace or give money back, depending on the situation within the first year as a minimum.

A good breeder should be doing some kind of dog activity, like showing their dogs in conformation, agility, or field if appropriate for the breed. Not just producing puppies because....

A good breeder has a contract that is not only good for the breeder, but also good for the buyer. READ IT THOUROUGHLY!!

A good breeder should be a member of a dog club, as that shows to me anyway, they are trying to better the breed by participating and supporting a club. This isn't always true, but it does help to weed out the BYB and puppy millers SOMETIMES.

A good breeder will do health testing.

A good breeder won't breed a dog or a bitch until they are old enough to be bred, in my opinion, that would be 12 months or older for a dog and 18 months or older for a bitch. JMO

A good breeder will have the dam on site, if not, then run like he_ _!

A good breeder can provide you with health testing papers, AKC papers, pedigree's, etc.

A good breeder will be there to answer your questions anytime day or night.

A good breeder sells pets on a spay/neuter contract.

A good breeder knows the standard of the breed inside and out.

These are a few of what comes to mind. <grin>


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Ok I have a question now on breeding.Why is there such a difference in age between a dog and a bitch to me I would think it would be better to wait till a dog is 18-2 years.?? Second how would one check on a heath test? I am totally lost on this part and would like to know more about it.I know Yoda is very young still at 9 months I am thinking of a breeding program later on after I know every thing 100 % and I get the "Right bitch" Wanting to know what the rule of thumb is on breeding to be safe breeding should be once a year or once every 2 years I would never want to be a over breeder.And how would one know if the Bitch is the right one? so many question I have that is why I need to wait and try to fine some one that would like to guide me threw the process the right way to better the breed not to breed a animal that has bad gens . For an example the coat if my dog lacks a really thick coat I would want one that has a better coat . Any one has any thoughts or idea let me know thanks Susan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Susan, you can verify testing at OFFA.org. You need to know the registered name of the dogs you want to check. You also need to know which tests to verify (CERF, BAER, patellas, hips - those four for sure), and do not rely on a CHIC number to mean that they have PASSED, because that is not what it means. A CHIC number just means that they have completed those four tests. 

Also, the CERF should be current. It is only valid for 12 months. 

The other tests are a one-time test (but the patellas need to be done after 12 months old and the hips need to be done after 24 months old).


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Thank you very much when you say registered name of the dog is that the AKC name? Could I use Yoda's Pedigree to check his parents?Thank you for all this information I will for sure check into this .Susan


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

So with Yoda what should I have done right now since he is 9 months old?


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Should I do a DNA on yoda.And are these test costly


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

The tests are costly...the prices vary a lot. You can CERF at any age, then re-CERF every 12 months. At nine months you can also run bloodwork and an SA320 (this is a test for liver function.) You can soap your dog and look at his front legs, they should be straight and equal. The following website has a lot of information on Chondrodysplasia: http://www.erashavanese.com/CD.html. Make sure you scroll to the bottom of the page and click on page 2. You will be able so see a lot of photos on that page. I hope this information is helpful!!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Thank you I alway thought they should be at least 2 before breeding because of being more mature by this age. I agree with you 100% to know the breed the pros and mostly the cons .To improve the breed as standards is very important to me.Since I live in calif southern here the closes club is about 1 1/2 hours from where I am at.Which I thought where is the best place to start to really know the breed is to start off on joining a Havanese club that I can activly be in.Is a good place to start at.I know I am thinking ways down the road for Yoda and by the time he reaches 2 I will know what I truly want to do.I beleave in bettering the breed so would be my first and all most imporant part of getting started. So for now I ask lots of questions and make notes on what people have suggested and fine the facts just dont take one person word.Since I have been raise with my parents in Breeding I think the only thing as a child that I really remember is to better the breed! I was always told if a dog or bitch has a small down fault and I do mean small fine a match that has a better part of the down fault never breed with a animal of the down faults are the same in each animal always take a step up.But if you have a dog that say a weak gen for there hips you would not want to breed at all. How true it is I really am not sure but I think it is a good rule of thumb So I am planing to have Yoda tested for every thing just to be safe and if there is one thing that is a gen. problem then he will get fix.And he would be out of the picture for a stud or if I got into breeding.But thank you again At least I am thinking the right way which is very impotant to me at this time knowing the breed inside and out is my first step and hoping to fine a mentor to guide me along the way Susan


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Thank you for the web site I am sure to check it out Yoda gets his friday bath today just like clock work LOL For people starting off its great to have a site that you can ask questions and get the tips I know before I got Yoda I spent hours on hours to the point I didnt even fix dinner for hubby just wanting to find every thing I could on Havanese what I did noticed during my search most of the sites say the same thing like it was a copy and paste but even with the down side of this breed it was still so worth it to me to have Yoda as our family and if he is not show qulity or stud qaulity then that is still fine with us he would be fix and we would love him not matter what he is still the # 1 perfect dog to our family and that would never Change I really didnt pay much attentionn to the saying"for ever home " Once Yoda came into our life it sure made since then.I do have one question to you or any one how do you not want to keep every little puppy.I think that would be the only thing I would have a problem with LOL Susan


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

What does wrap mean is that where to just make the coat snugg around there legss? What a great site thank you


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

Joining a club is an excellent idea Susan. There are a lot of breeders in your local area and you will learn so much by participating in local events. I personally have not bred a litter, but have spent the last 2 - 3 years studying and learning about the breed, health issues, etc. My mentors have taught me a lot, but I still have a LOT to learn!!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Im so glad you have some one that is will to guide you . I wish I did.But that can happen still once I get voted in I was told it will take about 2 months Jan is the first swear in then feb is the last one when the vote is done.Since Yoda is only 9 months he has a long wait before he even is thought about becomeing a daddy LOL even thought he might think he is ready LOLL he has a far ways to go still and I even have a father way to go I try to learn something every day about the breed no matter how small or large. Thanks for all your good tips


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

I am terrible at describing things, and I'm also terrible when it comes to taking soaped photos. You do want the hair as tight as possible. It helps to put the shampoo on a damp dog vs. a REALLY wet dog.

I am really lucky to have the mentors I do. I could not have learned all this 'stuff' on my own. I hope you find someone locally who can mentor you too!!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I truly understand what you mean there. I am doing it on my own and it is very hard .I guess I better save all my information to a CD my PC is starting to run kinda slow now I have so many files for different information. LOL I have learn that it is best to fine a breeder that want to stay part of the dog they sold you instead of mine that has nothing to do or want to be part of Yoda life. My first mistake I made but Its one I will never forget . So the next time I am ready to buy another Havanese I will know what to do what to say and what to ask.Yoda was bought out of I love the breed I loved his face I want him LOL I got him lesson learned.But I would not trade him for the world.And if I even thought it my hubby would shot me LOL Yoda is our for ever HAVANESE !!!!!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Same Here Im glad I came across it by accident LOL Happy a Happy Christmas and A great coming new year


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

In the current issue of the Hotline there's a great article called "Why Talk About Rescue?" by Lu Wyland which contains a quote that I really like. 

Posted without permission but I hope she doesn't mind:

"It's time to stress to those interested in purchasing puppies that they're not just getting a puppy; They're getting a breeder."


----------

